

Maine State Police purchases $300 ‘toy’ drone for tactical missions - morisy
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2013/mar/01/maine-state-police-toy-drone/

======
wjnc
What do you rather have: $300 for a 'toy' drone that might do the job, or $200
mln. on routers that definitively do the job (and stand idle 99% of the time)?
I love how they would run a test on cheap hardware.

